# Allergic Disease Linked To Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Adults with allergy symptoms report a high incidence of Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), suggesting a link between atopic disorders and IBS according to a study published this month in Annals of Allergy, Asthma & Immunology, the scientific journal of the American College of Allergy, Asthma and Immunology (ACAAI).In a study of 125 adults, Mary C. Tobin, M.View the full article


----------

